# Marlin Goose Gun



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

When I was a kid, my grandfather had this massive, bolt action shotgun that I think was called a Marlin Goose Gun.

I was too young to shoot it and I was only 10 when he passed away so I never got to fire it. An uncle sold it to a friend who was a hunter.

I've always wondered about that gun. It looks like Marlin stopped making bolt action shotguns and I would guess that it was heavy as heck and would kick like a mule.

I guess I am just wondering if any of you have hunted with a Marlin Goose Gun and if so, what the gun is like.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Sounds like the gun they call the "Long Tom." They are actually not that heavy and IIRC have something like a 32" or 34" barrel on them.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I have seen some for sale in Lansing before 


https://www.waffenamt.it/pics/WA06/100148_02.jpg

Ganzer


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Ganzer, that looks like it. I did a Google search and Field & Stream described it as one of the worst shotguns ever beause it had a "barrel that could be used by a pole vaulter." :lol:


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I had one I gave to my stepfather...he might have traded it, I can't remember now. 36" full choke barrel and a 2 shot magazine. It was kind of cool, but more novelty than anything else. I know a few guys down here that used those guns for deer hunting with buckshot. I do not think there is much collector interest but sentimental value is always more important anyway. They weren't that heavy, but had a lot of weight out front....important in helping one follow thru when shooting ducks and geese and that is what Marlin tried to capitilize on. They did not really set any sales records but Marlin sold the gun for a number of years.

I say see if you can track it down....would be pretty cool to get it back in the family imo.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

My Grand Dad had one and it's now mine. Never hunted with it, but shot it a few times 25 years ago. I don't recall the recoil being particularly nasty- the gun I have is only chambered for 2 3/4" shells though. Not an especially effecient weapon either, very unwieldly. It's muzzle heavy, very light in the butt, and a very short stock, just awkward and out of proportion for a weapon meant to be fired at moving targets- I love my bolt action rifles, but this thing is just hard to operate compared to any other type of shot gun. I can honestly say I'd rather have a single shot (to hunt with).

Unfortunately, sometime after I shot the gun and before Gramps passed away, the stock was cracked at the wrist. If not for that, I'd hunt it once just to say I did...Just like I did with the Model 11 Remington I inherited from my other Grand Dad.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

One of my buddys has one.10GA 36in. full choke.I've shot it many times,both for fun and at game.Don't think it's any better than my 3 1/2 12 (even at the long range's)and it's also alot slower on follow-up shots.It will get some "looks" for other hunters tho :lol: He even took a few deer with it,shot slugs pretty darn good out to 60-70yds.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I still own a Marlin Super Goose 10ga mag shot gun with a 34" barrel full choke barrel. It has a 2 shot clip style magazine. 2 1/4 oz shot makes a pretty tight pattern. With #4 buck shot it makes a great predator gun, 56 pellets knock down everything in it's path.

Recoil is significant but it's tamed down with the factory recoil pad. 1 3/4 oz slugs will bring a tear to a glass eye.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

This brings back memories. I had a Marlin Goose Gun that I bought at a gun show about 20 years ago. It was made by Marlin but it had the Western Field brand name on it and it had a 2-3/4" chamber. It was not nearly as heavy as it looked but it was bulky. I think I paid $65, used back then. I have since seen a few at gun shows in the range of $100 to $125. They are not very expensive. The gun was basically a novelty for me but I used it as a squirrel gun. This was the best full choke performance that I have ever experienced in a shotgun. I remember consistently killing squirrels from way past 100 yards as they ran along tree limbs. With cheap #6 shot, it performed like a rifle.

For some odd reason, I guess because I was impressed with the performance of the 36" barrel, I decided to use the gun with rifled slugs. It was damn accurate. I ended up blowing the bead off the end of the barrel while shooting slugs at the range - I was a lot younger then and I did very well without the bead.

One day at deer camp, I decided to go after a deer with the slug gun and I ended up getting lost in Manistee National Forest. Along the way, I met up with another hunter and his buddy who offered to help me find my camp and give me a ride back. I unloaded the goose gun and put the magazine in my pocket. While riding in the bed of the other hunter's truck, the magazine must have fallen out of my pocket. The guy drove like a maniac along the bumpy two-track roads, nearly bouncing me out of the truck. Later on, I found out that he was drunk.

After losing my magazine, I was frustrated because my 12 gauge goose gun was now a single-shot. It stayed in my closet for a couple of years until a friend remembered it and asked about it. Since he was interested, I sold it to him for the $65 that I paid a few years earlier. I haven't seen him in years so I don't know what ever became of that beastly old shotgun. This was before the age of the internet so finding another magazine was very tough. I did try calling Marlin and looking around gun shows. The only mags I found were attached to goose guns and I didn't want to buy another one.

If you want one of those guns, they are easy to find at gun shows and they don't cost much. Come to think of it, that gun would make an excellent turkey slayer. Good luck.


----------



## fightem (Sep 21, 2008)

A buddy of mine hunted with that same gun but in a 10 guage. It was an awesome gun for geese.that thing was good for a long way up. Was a killer on the pocket book though for shells. We used to hunt with it for jack rabbits as well.That gun was deadly for 80 yrds for jacks. He once snuck up to two foxes rolling around playing over an embankment and shot both foxes with one shot. They weighed a ton too. Those were the days lol. Have a good one :corkysm55:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

A Buddy and I LUSTED over the "New" Marlin Goose Gun - Man We would be able to shoot Geese a mile away :yikes:. WE both scraped and saved, and each got one just before Waterfowl season. The 36" barrel was unwieldly to swing and the action was hard to work quickly for a second shot - the gun was a POS :sad:, don't think that either one of Us killed a bird with it. We sold them off VERY QUICKLY. Same year, another Freind bought a 10 ga. SxS with 32" barrels (Zimbala I believe) - shot pretty well, but was so light, that it would knock the snot out of You. As I remember, He had to pick His hat out of the water quite a few times :lol::lol:. C-man


----------



## jimbobway (Mar 19, 2002)

I have one ,my son shot his first turkey with it . I have a picture of him standing with a gun nearly as tall as him ,kinda funny .


----------

